# New Member



## deshu (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello all,

i am new to this forum and was seeking some advice. I am looking to purchase and an R32 or R34 but wanted to know what to look out for. What type of things do i need to check when seeing one of these cars....what should i be aware of? 

thank you for the help.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/53404-buying-skyline.html?highlight=colour+code
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/68135-skyline-faq-new-users-look-here-first.html


----------

